# Private IVF while on NHS waiting list??



## lightningbolt (Feb 22, 2017)

My body clock is ticking and we are decided IVF is now probably the way forward after 4 years of trying to conceive with many problems along the way! I am assuming the NHS list will be very long and apart from being impatient, I really can't justify another year of waiting. Therefore we are just about to pay for IVF privately but wondered if we could go on the NHS list as well? Or would the fact I have paid for a cycle or 2 mean i will not qualify for NHS funding? Ideally i am thinking of doing a few cycles and once finished (if not successful) going straight on to the free NHS cycles


----------



## LunaWop (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi,

I think it depends on your local CCG guidelines. Where I am based any self-funded cycle (or even egg sharing cycle!) would count against the NHS-funded ones, but I think it varies from region to region. I would suggest emailing your CCG and asking the question. You should be able to find their contact here: https://www.england.nhs.uk/ccg-details/

Do bear in mind that either way if you are lucky enough that your first cycle works, then that would make you ineligible for future NHS funding (though I think you probably wouldn't mind  ).

Best of luck!
Cat


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Also..... if you choose to take the private route, U.K or overseas. The NHS wouldn't know....

Unless you told them
X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

My NHS cycle didn't involve any waiting: the hospital said we needed IVF in the August, we went to the IVF clinic in the September and started treatment in October. When we went privately it really wasn't any quicker and probably took a bit longer as we had to coordinate everything ourselves. Although some areas have lists, most places you get started straight away: don't just assume that you will have a wait.

In my area they will take any private cycle you have off your NHS provision after 1 cycle. People might think it doesn't matter because you can just not tell them, but in my opinion with IVF you learn from a failed cycle and therefore you need to discuss the outcome of previous cycles to try and make the next one work. Plus (and hopefully you won't need more than one, but) if you do leave your private cycles until after your NHS cycle it's better to feel that your trial cycle was the NHS one and didn't directly cost you any money!

There is a sticky about NHS CCG funding so have a look at that and contact your CCG and see if there is a waiting list and what their policy is in private treatment.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Like Cloudy I actually didn't have to wait that long for my NHS IVF cycle. I think was about three months between referral and starting treatment. I know each CCG is different so it might be worth calling to see what wait times there are. If you do go through NHS route make sure you chase your paper work through the system - check it's been sent an then call to check it's been received at the other end. The admin can be bad, but heard it can  be bad at the private clinics too

X


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

We had a list in Scotland of 2 years..... I guess that's why I give that opinion xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I would find out what your NHS waiting lists are first, as I had no waiting list when I started treatment.

X


----------



## TaniaL (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi, we have 'unexplained infertility' so had to try for 3 years before funding was granted, they take private cycles off of the NHS ones in our area-Wiltshire. Good luck 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

